
On Trouser Pockets - diiq
https://sambleckley.com/writing/pockets.html
======
jessewmc
The dismissiveness in this thread is unreal. From the comments you'd think the
article only had one sentence insulting the Sanctity of Cargo Pants. If you
happily wear baggy jeans or cargo pants, these are not for you and you don't
have the problem they solve.

It's an elegant solution to wear slim fitted pants without awful hip pocket
bulges. Cargo pants are not the solution here, as they are huge and baggy and
the pockets flop around with anything in them.

I'd love to try these.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Interestingly I have a pair of pants (these:
[https://www.duluthtrading.com/mens-duluthflex-dry-on-the-
fly...](https://www.duluthtrading.com/mens-duluthflex-dry-on-the-fly-relaxed-
fit-pants-46202.html), see pocket detail here:
[https://www.duluthtrading.com/dw/image/v2/BBNM_PRD/on/demand...](https://www.duluthtrading.com/dw/image/v2/BBNM_PRD/on/demandware.static/-/Sites-
dtc-master-
catalog/default/dwf9cf92ba/images/large/46202_alt_03.jpg?sw=600&sh=600&sm=fit))

They implement this pocket strategy and work well for me. The author would
likely be interested to know that this topic was covered in detail as an
engineering exercise in NASA flight suits. More functional pockets for people
strapped into a vehicle.

One of the more interesting innovations was a pocket on the top of the thigh
for holding flight checklists or maps. It had a clear cover so that what was
inside the pocket could be viewed without taking it out. A phone pocket like
that would be pretty cool (and way nerdy but hey, if the pocket fits ... :-))

~~~
tgb
I recall clicking a Duluth Trading link from a thread not so unlike this on HN
years ago and then being followed by ads for their jeans across the internet
for at least a year. Of course, I remember that just after clicking your link.

~~~
eli
Probably google ads. You can click the little x in the corner and make that
particular ad go away.

~~~
skinkestek
Lucky you people: I've been followed around the web for over ten years with
Google ads for scammy dating sites (since Zoosk if anyone can remember that).

When I click the x I only get another scammy dating site.

And unlike GP I cannot remember visiting one in the first place :-/

~~~
mavhc
Can't you change your google ad preferences?

~~~
skinkestek
Doesn't help it seems. I've tried at least twice.

------
Ftuuky
>"Appendix: Sam, have you simply invented cargo pants?

>No. Cargo pants are fashion-as-pretend-occupation — when not at work, wear a
fancy chronometer to suggest you’re a pilot or a diver, or camo to suggest
you’re in the military. Cargo pants are a paratrooper costume. Cargo shorts
have giant external pouches so teenagers in the 90’s, trapped in school, could
say (sartorially) “I go out into the world and do adventurous things!” even
though the things they stored in those pouches were doritos and portable cd
players.

>I am discussing clothing as it might be worn by people while doing their real
jobs, not their pretend ones. If cargo pants are appropriate for your real
job, you definitely don’t want or need my side-seam welt pockets; and vice-
versa."

Apologies if I'm dense but it is just a reinvention of cargo pants albeit in a
more slick way.

And several techwear brands already provide this kind of pockets and gravity
pockets as well

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw8EKP7Qs7U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw8EKP7Qs7U)

~~~
wolfram74
Yeah, I felt somewhat slandered by the attack on cargo pants. I wore them in
high school and still wear them to this day for comfort and convenience. There
is a functional elegance of being able to have pens, a small note book,
keys+wallet and phone in separate pockets easily accessible. It's like having
a preponderance of tabs open, but for pants.

~~~
diiq
Wasn't meant to be an attack -- they just solve a different problem for a
different demographic. Like I said -- if you can wear cargo pants at work,
then these pants probably don't mean much to you.

~~~
LeifCarrotson
I'm currently at work (thank Pomodoro for HN breaks, curse Murphy for causing
everything to fall apart at the same time on a Friday). I'm a college-
educated, homeowner, married, father of one, controls engineer. I spend my
days at work between my office programming and designing industrial automation
equipment, on the shop floor building it, and customer sites selling,
upgrading, or maintaining it. I'm not a punk kid, nor am I a paratrooper, and
I don't pretend to be nor do I look like either of those things.

I'm currently wearing cargo pants (Columbia Flex Roc). I typically wear Levi's
541s. The Columbia pants do happen to have a side-seam welt pocket that that
meets all your requirements. They're comfortable both in a customer conference
room or if I'm on the plant floor inside a machine.

I think the reason people are offended by your characterization is that they
wear 'cargo pants' but we are not in a different demographic. My Columbia
pants solve the exact problem you have and are worn by people exactly within
your demographic. (Not to mention physically closer than you think, after a
bit of stalking your website, I'm 20 miles north of you, we probably have some
of the same clients).

Though it's also possible that they're not cargo pants, maybe they're dad
pants. That.... _might_ be the case. And perhaps you're rebelling against
becoming one of 'those' middle-aged men. Just give in to it. Have you tried
carrying your multitool in the side seam pocket? It's just so handy! :)

~~~
diiq
Could be.

But the only demographic I named was "people who can wear cargo pants to
work", so you kind of set me up for a "no true scotsman". There are events,
and clients, to which I wouldn't wear cargo pants, therefore we're in
different demographics :)

It is a little disheartening to spend so much time talking about cargo pants,
when I relegated them to a postscript and only mentioned them to say "I am not
talking about cargo pants".

But nice to meet another michigander! Hopefully I'll see you at some meetup or
event once we have those sorts of things again.

~~~
lsaferite
> It is a little disheartening to spend so much time talking about cargo
> pants, when I relegated them to a postscript and only mentioned them to say
> "I am not talking about cargo pants".

But that is totally your own fault for denigrating cargo pant wearers in the
initial version of the post.

~~~
MattRix
He didn't denigrate cargo pants wearers, he just said this design isn't for
people who wear them... And then cargo pants wearers decided that was reason
to complain even more.

~~~
harimau777
He said that people who wear cargo pants just do it dress up like their
"pretend job".

Edit: It appears that this was unintentional on the authors part and he has
since edited it. Which is great!

------
GuB-42
Cargo pants are not the only pants with side pockets. I suggest that you take
a look at hiking pants.

Hiking clothing is my preferred kind, even if I am not hiking. Here are some
arguments:

\- They tend to look neutral. Not flashy like other kind of sportswear, and
not as obvious as cargo pants.

\- They are comfortable, reasonably durable, and low maintenance. They are
made for hiking after all.

\- They tend to have plenty of pockets, including ones in the location
recommended by the article.

\- Zippers on pockets are common. Makes them safer. They usually have some
sort of water resistance too.

\- Speaking of water resistance, it is another great feature of hiking pants,
they often have a hydrophobic coating (that doesn't always last unfortunately)
and are designed to dry quickly. Rain doesn't only happen during hikes.

Of course, their neutral style is a negative if you want to make a fashion
statement, but in a casual setting, if you don't care and don't want others to
care, this is perfect.

~~~
js2
A couple examples:

[https://www.prana.com/p/stretch-zion-
straight/M43189927.html](https://www.prana.com/p/stretch-zion-
straight/M43189927.html)

[https://www.patagonia.com/product/mens-quandary-hiking-
pants...](https://www.patagonia.com/product/mens-quandary-hiking-pants-
regular/55181.html)

~~~
Tyr42
Hey, that first link has pockets near where this post is talking about.

> Angled dual entry cargo pocket

~~~
pbh101
I have one of these. They pocket is pretty good, but it is definitely a two-
handed affair To use the zipper and you can feel your phone swing while it is
on there. Also definitely bulgy. Helpful in certain contexts like traveling or
of course hiking, but doesn’t fulfilL the requirements listed in the post.

------
glial
Y'all are a little touchy about someone criticizing your cargo pants! Consider
that perhaps his criticism hits a nerve because there is an element of truth
in it - for most people (myself included as a younger person), the symbolism
of cargo pants is as important as the function.

~~~
xapata
> most people

Have you performed a survey? My intuition, from my own experience, is that
most people are completely ignorant of the symbolism of cargo pants and use
them solely for the cargo feature.

I wear Eddie Bauer "Guide Pro" pants. I recommend them, mostly. I haven't
found more stylish cargo pants. [https://www.eddiebauer.com/p/12951063/men-s-
guide-pro-pants](https://www.eddiebauer.com/p/12951063/men-s-guide-pro-pants)

~~~
DEADMEAT
What you posted aren't cargo pants? Those are hiking pants. Cargo pants have
large, external pockets.

~~~
xapata
Not all hiking pants have large pockets on the mid/low thigh. Seems more like
a Venn diagram relationship.

------
ianhorn
This is a cool exercise, but there's a broken assumption. Or an assumption of
no outwear I missed:

> Where is there enough support to prevent items swinging around
> uncomfortably?

He answered this with a box basically around the thighs, but I'd also add the
torso and maybe even the upper arms.

A personal bugbear of mine is jackets without internal breast pockets. When
you have one on each side of a jacket that isn't ultra lightweight, it fits a
wallet and phone perfectly, it's super accessible, and it doesn't change the
appearance. In San Francisco where you never really need to zip/button up your
jacket, it's perfect. This is the hill I will die on.

~~~
dan-robertson
I think it can be quite hard to make a jacket which won’t sag too much or have
a weird weight distribution with things in the breast pocket. And you may get
a visible lump depending on the size of the item and fit of the jacket (again
large flat phones against a not-flat chest doesn’t help, and neither does the
trend for clothing to fit quite tightly).

That said, I agree with you that internal pockets in jackets are great (though
obviously it can be harder to access the contents once you have taken the
jacket off).

I do also have a jacket with a pocket on the upper sleeve. It’s tiny and weird
and basically useless and I’m not really sure what it’s for (credit card? Tiny
MP3 player? If it were a skiing jacket then I might guess it was for a lift
pass but it’s definitely not a skiing jacket and it’s a weird manoeuvre to try
to get your upper arm to a reader at waist height) though sometimes I will put
my keys there because their lumpy shape makes them uncomfortable in pockets
closer to the skin and I rarely need to access them

------
analog31
I like the idea of rethinking an everyday item to make it more usable, while
also attending to aesthetics. A lot of technologies could be improved by just
writing down a list of "What's this thing really supposed to do?" And then,
iterating on that list as the design evolves.

In the case of this article, I have three more feature requests:

1\. The pocket should be narrow enough so the phone can't rotate sideways
while it's in there. That's my biggest complaint about cargo or hiking pants,
which is what I typically wear.

2\. Pay attention to how the phone behaves while riding a bike. I don't want
pants that require me to find a special place for my phone while I'm out and
active. But the author's designs look like they stand a real chance.

3\. The pocket should be slightly "hooked" on the inside, so my phone doesn't
slide out during my nap. I owe two broken phone screens to this phenomenon.

~~~
crooked-v
For 3, I'm a fan of small, discreet zippers. My Bluffworks pants have zippers
that are discreet enough to be unnoticeable but sturdy enough for roller
coasters.

------
annoyingnoob
You seem kind of touchy on the 'cargo pocket' subject, which is the first
thing that came to mind for me. Glad you found something that works for you.

Google 'dockers cell phone pocket'. You can already get shorts and pants with
a cell phone pocket on the side. Some very similar to yours, some zippered,
some a little closer to the hip, some a little lower.

~~~
diiq
I guess I should re-write that postscript, given how much attention it's
receiving. I have nothing against cargo pants! My point was just that they're
solving very different problems for different people, and are stuck in a
different kind of innovation-rut.

~~~
tlamponi
IMHO, what you propose and cargo pants have only in common that they're pants
with pockets, nothing else. So the last paragraph is warranted, even if it
seems that some here feel personally attacked by it... The whole point is how
the pockets are integrated into the pants, and that's completely different
solution than cargo pants.

Anyway, seems neat! I had some work shorts on a summer job years ago, funnily
they were mostly like cargo pants, but they had an additional pocked very
similar to your proposed one. It could be used for a folding meter stick (or
whatever it's called in English) and that pocket alone made the shorts
perfect. It allowed easy storage and access to a frequently used tool which
was almost unwieldy long.

Do you plan to sell something like this online?

~~~
diiq
Haha, no, no sales. Making clothes to fit one specific person is an relatively
easy task. Making clothes to fit distant internet strangers is much, much
harder; and wouldn't pay as well as making software, anyway.

Even the US startups that are making clothes to customized measurements, etc,
are forced to stay price-competitive by using the same overseas factories that
(in addition to the specific kinds of inflexibility I bring up in the post)
are often labor rights disasters, which is part of why I make my own clothes
in the first place.

If I had a clear plan of attack against fast fashion, I'd probably take it,
but the best I have right now is individual action.

------
GekkePrutser
Very interesting idea.

I'm a bit worried about pickpockets though with the pockets so low. Right now
if I'm worried about them (I live in Barcelona where they are a major pest!) I
put my hands in my pockets. That won't work if they're so far down.

However I do love rethinking common things we take for granted, especially
about clothing. For one I don't understand how the common business suit is so
popular. It looks really old-fashioned (has hardly changed design over the
years), has all sorts of non-functional appendages like those flaps on the
jackets, collars, cuffs, ties, nonfunctional pockets, buttons you're not
supposed to use etc. They're super uncomfortable, restrictive and sweaty. And
they're really generic, everyone from a store manager to a president wears
them. And for what? Everyone in business wears them so they're not proving
anything.. It's almost like a uniform. Humanity shouldn't be that shallow :)
Uniforms are about stripping a person of their identity whereas business and
politics is all about being more distinctive than others. I really don't get
why this is such a thing :)

~~~
viraptor
They're a both a weird thing and a status symbol, because once you pay enough,
they're actually really comfortable. I've got a tailored suit which is amazing
to wear and not restrictive. Will most people get that experience? No :( It
would be better if we used something that can be better quality on a budget.

But at least I can have fun with them.. "buttons you're not supposed to use"
is basically an old meme. Button them up if you like and tell people that's
the current style. See how many can you convert. That's all it is really. Or
wear fun colour suits. There are options if you can afford the game.

------
hammock
Pockets on dress pants are placed right below the waistband not because
someone thought that's the most convenient place for pocket access, but
because it conceals them (there, they are hidden under a jacket. Or were,
since no one wears a jacket and tie anymore). They're actually there because,
indirectly, it's a LESS convenient place to put them.

They're also sewn in line with the outside seam, again to help conceal them.

Pockets are not a feature to showcase on dress pants, and in most cases take
away from the formality of the garment.

------
jschwartzi
He’s reinvented the knife pocket in carpenter jeans. There’s also usually a
loop nearby for hanging a hammer so you don’t have to walk around with your
tool bags.

~~~
jldugger
Pretty much but I should point out that you can’t easily find carpenter pants
anymore. And I view the gamer loop as about as useful as the coin pocket:
purely decorative in nature.

~~~
skinkestek
> And I view the gamer loop as about as useful as the coin pocket: purely
> decorative in nature.

I use the coin pocket extensively: for coins, medicine, chewing gum etc.

~~~
Sirened
What medication are you able to fit in a coin pocket? Everything I've ever
taken is either bottled, in a large blister pack, or I need more than I could
reasonably fit inside that tiny pocket

~~~
K2L8M11N2
Not OP, but my medication's blister pack is perforated so I can break off one
pill.

------
ISL
Carhartt makes pants with a "cell-phone" pocket that approximates the author's
design. They're great -- they've become a stalwart in my rotation. Durability
is mixed, but I'm in love with the pocket.

[https://www.carhartt.com/products/Rugged-Work-Khaki-
Pant-100...](https://www.carhartt.com/products/Rugged-Work-Khaki-Pant-100095)

~~~
zepto
Exactly - and they are not the only ones.

------
astatine
It is quite impressive, and slightly unreal, the variety of articles which get
HN readers worked up.

But, truth be told, I enjoy these threads where I absolutely have no opinion
and can look, sometimes in amusement but mostly in wonderment, at all sides of
the debates.

Keep the passion strong, fellow readers.

------
cycomanic
Those pockets look exactly like the pockets on kühl
([https://www.kuhl.com/kuhl/mens/pants/](https://www.kuhl.com/kuhl/mens/pants/))
pants and those pants come in all sorts of shapes and sizes not just cargo
pants. I can attest to the fact that they are very practical for using for
modern smartphones which have definetly become to large for front pockets.

~~~
txcwpalpha
Kuhl pants are some of my favorite pants I own, second only to my Prana pants
which also have similar pockets.

I recently discovered that "hiking pants" are superior in almost every way to
normal pants. They're usually more comfortable, deal with both high and low
temperatures well, and nowadays have aesthetic styles that you can even wear
in semi-formal work situations or to a nice dinner.

~~~
uglycoyote
I bought some kuhl pants and the damn rivets that they put on the butt pockets
were not only uncomfortable to sit on but have left unsightly gouges on all my
dining chairs. I stopped using those pants once I realized where the gouges
came from. All that in the the make of making a pant that looks rugged (I
don't think the rivets really improved the pants structurally)

~~~
txcwpalpha
Interesting! The Kuhl pants I own don't have any rivets in them at all (in
fact there's no metal or anything non-fabric except for the crotch zipper and
button) so I have not experienced that. Will have to keep that in mind if I
look at any of the other styles from them, though.

------
godelmachine
I cannot even begin how much I love cargo trousers.

Ever since I have started earning, I buy as many cargos as I can buy. During
college, I used to buy from factory sale. Always rummaging through all leading
websites like Myntra, Amazon, Flipkart, et al for a good deal on cargos,
almost on a daily basis. I buy one at least on a monthly basis. If I don't
like it, I just return and get my money back. Today morning itself I bought an
H&M cargos from their website's 50% sale.

I am quite parsimonious too, so buy only those which are offered at 50 - 70%
discount and that too from big brands like USPA, H&M, et al.

Recently, I have taken a lot of fondness for H&M cargos. I am a person who
needs at least 5.5" \- 6.1" iPhone (since I read a lot on it) and protect my
iPhone with Otterbox Defender/ Griffin Survivor cases. Love the rugged look
which the protective cases lend akin to top-secret military/ CIA satellite spy
phone.

Ipso facto, I need cargos to carry my iPhone around.

I wear cargos to work daily as well. Have started researching the availability
of formal cargo trousers. Very soon I would be moving to Canada and then to
the USA, not sure how much acceptable is cargos in the workplace there.

Very soon, once I am well disposed of, I plan to design and stitch my own
cargos, particularly formal ones. Would be drawing a lot of inspiration from
USPA and H&M cargos, and would be researching on a tough, thick, stretchable
fabric as well.

~~~
peter303
<insert your favorite dad-bod joke here /insert>

------
vsskanth
Pretty much all work pants (like Dickie's) have this, in addition to regular
pockets.

~~~
rm445
They're good pockets, aren't they? But the ones I've owned seem to be sized
and proportioned for a stanley knife or similar, not a phone or wallet.

I think the author is onto something, though I'm still not convinced these
pockets give a nice line with much in them, which people generally care about.
Dickies-type trousers tend to have a looser fit than the pictured trousers.
The article photos with a phone held partly in the pocket aren't definitive.

~~~
diiq
I suppose I didn't include photos with the phone fully in the pocket because
you genuinely can't tell it's there.

There's a slight bulge from the welt of the pocket itself, which I'm still
experimenting with, but with-phone is truly indistinguishable from without-
phone when I'm standing up. Seated, there's a bulge at the side of the thigh
if you really look for it.

~~~
rm445
I think a photo with the phone 'disappeared' would actually be a valuable
addition to the article.

Good work by the way, and I hope you change the trouserial (?) world.

------
memco
This kind of pocket in the article appeals to me and were I in search of new
pants I would certainly consider them.

I used to tell my wife that one of the primary considerations I make when
looking for pants is that they have usable pockets: not too big, not too
small. Mostly, this is doable for me. However, when we started shopping for
her I would joke about the female fashion conspiracy to sell more accessories:
they don't put in pockets in women's clothes so they can sell clutches, purses
and other stuff. All that aside I think it's just figuring out what works for
you and there's more than one way to handle personal storage needs.

------
blacksmith_tb
I have a similar pair from Duluth Trading[1], but what kills me is having the
'extra' pocket on only one side - I am sure that works perfectly for some, but
for me, I very much want my phone on my left leg, it's like trying to unlearn
a common key combo to have to look for it on the right.

1: [https://www.duluthtrading.com/mens-duluthflex-ballroom-
slim-...](https://www.duluthtrading.com/mens-duluthflex-ballroom-slim-fit-
khaki-pants-84310.html)

~~~
repeek
Check out their Engineer pants, they have that pocket on both sides. [1]

1\. [https://www.duluthtrading.com/mens-duluthflex-fire-hose-
rela...](https://www.duluthtrading.com/mens-duluthflex-fire-hose-relaxed-fit-
engineers-pants-84337BRN.html)

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Hmm, interesting (though apparently being closed out). To me that looks like a
narrower pocket (they have a photo showing a boxcutter being put in it, I
doubt a smartphone could be crammed in). It's also not 'stealth' in terms of
looks, since the pocket is appliqued on the outside of the leg, instead of
hidden inside.

------
ip26
I hadn't even really thought about it, but I've had pockets like this for a
few years in pants from Patagonia and Black Diamond. They are indeed quite
nice, exactly as the author describes. Best for a phone or slender wallet.

~~~
bacon_waffle
Same here. A pair of Macpac chinos I bought several years ago has this pocket
and manages to not look too outdoorsy.

------
Godel_unicode
You've invented carpenter jeans, from the late 90s. If you want to buy a
modern equivalent, the Prana Bronson jeans are exactly this. Bonus points,
they come in shorts with the same Pixel XL sized pockets.

------
pantaloony
When I’m not wearing comfy “tech pants” with extra internal pockets (Prana,
REI, and so on) I’ve been wearing a lot of blazers. Extra pockets that,
blessedly, aren’t in my pants; dresses you up but not so much that people in
my hickish ‘burbs are put off, rather than dressing you down like a hoodie.
Appropriate in almost all weather, if you’ve got the right kinds of cloth and
weight. Love ‘em.

------
pgt
This is cool. Living in South Africa where the crime rate is ultra-high, the
first thing that occurred to me was that this pocket design looks like it
might be easier to pick-pocket while standing?

~~~
subhrm
This would make pick-pocketers' life easy .

------
jedberg
When I worked at my first job my mentor, the lead sysadmin, had a vest that
his mother in law had made for him.

It had a ton of pockets of all different sizes, including one large one for
his Newton. He always had enough pockets and could reach everything standing
or sitting, and even while driving.

He was all about efficiency. He also had shoes that you could clip wheels to
and turn them into roller blades, so he could snap those on and be at the
datacenter in seconds, as long as no one was in the hall. :)

~~~
saagarjha
Heelys before they were cool ;)

------
smileypete
Tangentially related, but relevant to some of the discussion here, and a good
read:

Christopher Wylie: can fashion save the world?

[http://www.archive.is/hoUbT](http://www.archive.is/hoUbT)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=Christopher+Wylie+can+fashio...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Christopher+Wylie+can+fashion+save+the+world)

>'Wylie started work as a fashion trend forecaster, before switching roles to
help the Liberal Democrats update their voter targeting. He saw the potential
for harvesting Facebook data to help build psychological profiles of its
users, which could in turn be used to target them with political ads. It was
an idea that, in 2013, got him hired at the SCL Group — the parent company of
Cambridge Analytica.

...Fashion and music, Wylie says, are among the best predictors of political
orientation. And as such, they have the potential to help shift the political
conversation. The following is an edited and abridged transcript of a
conversation he had with Imran Amed, the BoF founder, and the FT to explain
how fashion is in the perfect position to make the world a better place.'

------
quicklime
> Things, especially phone, need to go in and out of storage frequently,
> almost unconsciously.

Maybe if Facebook or Google were designing pants to maximize user engagement,
that’d be the case. But I’d say good UX means that taking your phone out
should be a conscious decision, not a compulsive habit.

I like the idea though. The design looks nice and it’s nice that someone’s
thinking about this, because we seem to be in a path towards tight pants and
giant phones.

------
gumby
This is a great overview and history of a sadly under appreciated problem.
Well, actually a huge number of people suffer so _they_ appreciate the problem
but it is poorly discussed.

My only objection is so something in the coda:

> Cargo pants aren’t office-wear

I have been in the workforce for almost 40 years and have never worked
somewhere where anyone would bat an eye at cargo pants.

------
darkerside
I agree with the baseline principles, but these pockets are at the edge of
reach, which is far from convenient. I was sure they would end up with a waist
level pocket, in a stretchy material, on top of the belt area.

~~~
albntomat0
Like a built in fanny pack?

~~~
darkerside
Yeah! They're popular despite being universally derided. If someone can solve
that style problem, I smell disruption.

There is a running "flip belt" that is also essentially the same thing. I
haven't pulled the trigger, but it remains on my mind.

~~~
vinay427
There are a quite a few of these running belts, none of which have solved the
style problem to my taste unfortunately. I was researching these extensively
for running last week, so without endorsing any specifically, here are some
names I've heard a lot in running and hiking communities online in case it
helps anyone looking at options:

* FlipBelt

* Naked Running Band

* SPIbelt

* Salomon Pulse

Also, a comparison review of a bunch of different models:
[https://www.nytimes.com/wirecutter/reviews/best-running-
belt...](https://www.nytimes.com/wirecutter/reviews/best-running-belts/)

------
bravoetch
I like the pocket design. No need to attack other people's choices though
regarding cargo pants and shirts. I have some arcteryx and outlier pants that
change up the pocket design just enough to be great.

------
lizthewhiz
I really appreciate the design and thought that went into these pants. Goes to
show what is possible when you can craft your own clothes and break free of
the constraints of mass produced clothes.

Would have been cool to see the pants in a wool plaid or suiting material to
emphasize their dressiness. I think people are getting cargo pants vibe
because of the dark green twill.

~~~
diiq
Absolutely in the works, but I'm not rich enough to make prototypes in
superfine :)

~~~
lizthewhiz
Lol fair, the green fabric is much better than muslin at least =D

------
Pamar
I am sorry, Sam. You just _reinvented cargo pants_. :P

~~~
jfengel
And the problem with putting cargo in your cargo pants is that it swings when
you walk. I have aome great Kuhl pants with similar pocket design, but it's
awkward to walk with my phone there.

I could perhaps get used to it, especially if they fit a bit tighter as his
seem to.

~~~
mst
I have what over here in .uk tend to be referred to as "combat trousers",
where the side pockets are reasonably spacious (I can fit a 7" tablet in one,
though it then doesn't close and I can't get anything else in there) but not
sufficiently so that they swing.

The only annoying thing is finding ones where everything including the hip
pocket linings are made of the same heavy material, there are too many where
that lining is normal smart trouser pocket material and tear through long
before the rest of the trousers are showing noticeable wear.

~~~
Nursie
Combats also tend to be closer fitting than US "Cargo pants" and can even look
quite smart.

~~~
mst
Right, with a decent pair of shoes combats and a button down shirt can
approximate smart casual nicely.

Admittedly, the shoes I've settled on have a deep tread and steel toe caps,
but neither of those really show if you aren't looking for them :D

------
dragonwriter
> So I made a pair of trousers with no pockets at the waist, and a pair of
> welt pockets at the side seams, right at that point.

Weirdly, the pictures pants are not slim jeans, thought that was the
motivating problem. They look like not particularly slim khakis.

The pocket location is also quite similar to the low-profile cargo pocket
location on some of the 5.11 Tactical pants that are designed for unobtrusive
utility, addressing a somewhat similar problem space (useful pockets in
relatively slim pants.) So, I'm not sure there is really an innovative
solution here

But, like most middle-to-upper class fashion for centuries, the driving force
between the popularity of skinny jeans is the ostentatious sacrifice of
utility because the need for useful clothing is a marker of proletarian
status. And the signalling is as much to the wearer as outside observers, so
I'm not sure there's going to be a mass market demand for this.

------
crazygringo
I applaud new thinking, but his proposed solution doesn't even meet his
proposed criteria.

> _Aesthetically, we want a clean, graceful line from hip to ankle even while
> holding things._

How are side bulges above the knee clean and graceful?

> _Where is there enough support to prevent items swinging around
> uncomfortably?_

Because pants are looser around the knee than the waist, heavy items like a
phone will constantly be swinging around uncomfortably down there -- same as
they do in cargo pants.

As for the problem that started it all:

> _Putting a modern slab phone, a wallet, and keys into a pair of skinny jeans
> will leave even the most fashionable figure looking looking like they’re
> wearing batman’s utility belt as underwear._

A little bit, yes, but it's really just the least bad solution. Everything
else is even worse. The market has settled on pockets as they are, because
they actually truly work best.

~~~
diiq
I solemnly swear I've experienced no swinging or banging. These pants are
fitted at the thigh, and the pocket bag is inside the pant leg. I genuinely
forget my phone is there, even on long walks.

And there's no bulge at the knee because trousers don't fit tightly at the
knee -- otherwise, you would't be able to sit down. The fit at the top of the
pocket prevents swing, and the ease at the bottom prevents bulge.

------
Dumblydorr
I like the idea but why only show photographs from one angle? This is a
clothing item, give us more pictures so we can see it from all sides and judge
its aesthetics.

------
nickbauman
Kuhl has been doing this for years, but they chose a slightly higher place on
the pantline than Bleckley did. Wonder why.

[https://www.kuhl.com/kuhl/mens/pants/rydr-
jean/](https://www.kuhl.com/kuhl/mens/pants/rydr-jean/)

------
aahhahahaaa
I would buy these pants in a heartbeat. I'm fairly slender, like tight fitting
pants, but hate the hip pockets. Cargo pants are baggy and everything rattles
around in the large pockets. These are a really thoughtful middleground where
you don't have to sacrifice style for utility.

------
Balgair
I just checked, I already own a pair like this. The pocket is horizontal, not
slanted, and the pants are dark grey slacks. The pocket is only on the right
side. It fits a smaller sized cell phone or a money clip. They were bought at
a thrift store for maybe $10, so I've no idea on retail prices. I can't say I
ever use that pocket, but more than a handful of times maybe. When I put my
keys in there, they bang against my knee and make a weird bulge when I sit
down and cross my legs. Fit is super important here. Either that or very
lightweight and small objects. I'd rather just have deeper 'normal' side
pockets.

What am I missing here?

------
reaperducer
_Cargo pants are fashion-as-pretend-occupation_

Nobody tell him about tactical kilts†. He'll have an aneurysm.

†"Utilikilts" for those in Seattle.

------
jakear
Very cool! I’ve gotten into pants-making over quarantine, I’ll have to try
this out. I had never considered pockets like this before (that I remember),
but when I read the title my first idea was the article’s implementation

~~~
criddell
Any suggestions on where somebody would start with pants making would be
appreciated.

~~~
diiq
If you don't already sew, I'd start by making a pillowcase or a dice bag, and
then maybe a shirt or something. Take some time to learn about fabric
materials and weaves. Pants are notoriously hard to fit, and if you're _also_
learning to use a sewing machine at the same time, it's gonna end in tears. Or
even tears.

Youtube is chock-full of "learn to sew" videos, and you can buy paper patterns
online, or in person (and get helpful advice) at your local fabric store.

The instructions that come with such patterns are bad, but still better than
the average readme.

Then when you've got a feel for it, you can start drafting your own patterns.
Much of the information that's available on that is for womenswear, but it
doesn't take too much thought to translate things.

------
css
Forgive me if I am wrong or ignorant, but wouldn’t this design be very weak
since all the weight of the items in the pocket falls onto one seam? Most
pants anchor the pocket bag to the waist, which is much more durable.

------
gwid0n
Personal anecdote:

I've lost around 20kg 2 years ago and were able to fit into a nice pair of
slim jeans I used to wear in high school (around mid 00's). I've always
carried my wallet in a left hand pocket and my phone+headphones in a right
hand pocket. I couldn't fit any modern smartphone into the right hand pocket -
the pocket was too short and your phone sticked out of the pocket all the
time.

Kinda interesting, how the spread of modern computer devices changed a little
detail in mass market fashion design.

------
asdfk-12
Mountain Hardware, Mission Workshop, Lululemon, Outlier and Arcteryx all have
some variety on this theme. I love the lightweight zip low-hip pocket as
there's no jostling when running and your phone/wallet lays to the side if
you're sitting.

It's true that there is space for innovation, but it's difficult to get below
the $100-200 range for 'technical' (ie non-traditional cut) officewear.

------
samstave
Actually - what you have done is recreated the pockets on the LuLuLemon
workout gear for ladies.

If you have not seen them - women love them. And the pocket is slightly higher
than yours.

(I love your design, FYI)

But go look at high-end womens workout clothes for pocket ideas too.

Also, while youre at it, the How I built this podcast with the founder of
LuLuLemon is a really fascinating listen.

Personally - I am starting down the road to re-invent the backpack - and the
umbrella...

~~~
kart23
It's there on some mens items too! My lined shorts have a nice stretchy pocket
on the side of the thigh and it works great.

------
maxander
At various points, thinking about what I wear to events where well-worn skinny
pants are advantageous, I've thought about hip-pouches as a solution to the
pocket problem. I've generally found that this runs into an inevitable
quandrary:

\- To carry my wallet+phone+keys, it will need to be reasonably sized \- To be
_trusted_ with my wallet+phone+keys, it will need to be durable- built out of
leather, or at least something like heavy canvas \- It can't be brightly
colored or otherwise goofy, because aesthetics \- If you're wearing something
on your hip that is dark-colored, made of heavy-duty material, and is roughly
holster-sized, it will generally look like a gun holster to casual or distant
inspection. That's not only a bad fashion statement, that's plausibly
dangerous in some circumstances.

A pouch mounted right above the knee might solve this (I don't think anyone
wears their pistol there?) if there's a decent way to wear a pouch that's not
hung from the belt.

------
OminousWeapons
I'd be curious to know how other people are handling this problem without
employing cargo pants or custom clothing like this. I'm a guy who likes
wearing skinny jeans and agree that stuffing a wallet, too many security keys,
a knife, and a huge phone into the pockets kind of distorts the aesthetic. Do
other guys / girls just carry their stuff in backpacks?

~~~
schrijver
You never noticed that lots of people have purses? They are designed to solve
exactly this problem :) Jeans designed for women tend to have smaller pockets
and of course a legging or a skirt or dress doesn’t have pockets at all. The
big downside with purses is that they require your hands and you can forget
them on a train, unlike your pockets.

I imagine that’s why in urban areas the small corded Gucci/Louis Vuitton
purses have become very popular with men and women alike, as they overcome
some of the practical downsides, they’re more like fanny packs in the sense
that they leave your hands free and stay close to your body. The fanny pack
itself has made something of a comeback too, although now you wear them slung
over a shoulder instead of around your hip.

~~~
schrijver
I should have read the article, it actually explains how pockets used to be
separate garments, worn over or under clothing. It looks like this approach
has come back in fashion. Programmers can appreciate the modularity!

------
fxtentacle
I wonder how pickpocket-safe they are because the lower placement would allow
someone to reach my pockets without entering my field of view. I mean back
pockets and the side pockets of cargo pants also aren't safe, but those
trousers usually have the regular side pockets as a safe alternative for phone
& money.

------
adrianmonk
I would add one item to the list of requirements: as I walk around and engage
in other movements, objects should not flop around uncomfortably or jiggle
around and make noise more than necessary.

That is a big advantage of locating pockets near the hips. First of all, as
you walk your hips stay in a relatively fixed position, whereas your knees
move back and forth a lot. So items nearer the knees are swung back and forth
a lot more. Also, close to the waist where the cloth fits more tightly. Looser
cloth closer to the knee tends to swing back and forth because there is more
slack which allows it to do so.

Unfortunately, I don't know way to solve this and solve the problems that they
have solved like accessibility when you're sitting down. Maybe you could stick
pockets near the hip but on the side of the body instead of front or back. But
those pockets would have to bend a whole lot.

~~~
entangledqubit
I have the same complaint.

Perhaps a hidden, floating, spandex style layer that encapsulates the pocket
and contents against the leg would solve that issue? This could be done while
minimizing impact to the outer appearance.

~~~
kart23
Lululemon does this on their lined shorts.

------
kashyapc
I wear the kind of slim-fit trousers that this article shows at the end. I
like this improved pocket idea; it's functional _and_ elegant. (Although for
non-black trousers, I wonder about the discreetness of it.)

My 'workaround' when I'm on the bicycle -- which is everyday -- for phone has
been this (rather expensive, but robust) every day carry-on backpack with a
hidden-but-accessible phone pocket:

[https://www.abordage-
shop.com/12240-thickbox_default/brooks-...](https://www.abordage-
shop.com/12240-thickbox_default/brooks-england-pickwick-cotton-
canvas-12l-grey-gris.jpg)

Alas, OP, you say "no sales" ... perhaps I should start taking sewing classes,
which reminds me, there's a hacker space (the only one in town) near me that
also gives sewing workshops. Once the world fully reopens.

------
mike_h
Nobody would miss the pockets on top for a place to hang your hands? I depend
on this to take some load off my spine sometimes. And I feel like pocketing
away my hands is like a “mute button” on a certain amount of proprioception
when I need to really do some thinking or relaxing.

Love everything else about this btw.

~~~
zigh
That's a interesting and real use case for upper pockets. I can attest doing
so the same for both ergonomic and psychological reasons. Plus, there is one
reason pockets in lower part of the torso is not very common, it is because
the larger leg movements range make the weight in the lower pocket a painful
experience in walking and running. The OP design therefore is not very
practical IMHO.

------
zuhayeer
Love this. Would be great to see these in stores. An unfortunate thing about
the apparel industry (which I think contributes to how outdated clothing
styles have been) is that it's all about the marketing budget and distribution
channels. Things like getting your brand onto racks in stores and massive
online ad campaigns become the key things to your business. That doesn't
really encourage much innovation on product, it's securing the channel that
really matters. A large brand's marketing budget can simply just eclipse yours
to do better in sales. As you become bigger, all the attention simply shifts
to supply chain, distribution, and increasing sales. All optimization
problems, almost doesn't matter what you make.

Hope that changes though

------
justnotworthit
Regarding the limitations of the fashion industry...

Learning to sew clothes is like learning to cook after eating fast food all
your life and not even knowing it was possible to combine ingredients in any
way you wanted.

The possibilities are endless, empowering, overwhelming, and terrifying.

------
Groxx
These kinds of lower, often-slanted-up-and-back pockets are somewhat common in
exercise wear. And they're great for the most part. Though your legs move a
lot, they don't often move in a just-vertical up and down path, so as long as
you have horizontal stability (very easy here as your leg curves) nothing
really jostles.

They do have a nasty habit of losing their contents while driving (knees often
higher than waist), or sitting cross-legged. Buttons / zippers / etc combat
this of course (magnetic closures are my favorite), but they are also a bit
more visible and sometimes uncomfortable :)

------
boraalparat
You should checkout running tights, pants and shorts. Nearly all brands are
implementing this kind of different pockets and zippers. Both women and men
design differs for their anatomy as well.

------
eikenberry
I have Levi's and Dockers have pants that have a very similar pocket.

Levi Denizen 231; [https://www.target.com/p/denizen-174-from-levi-s-174-men-
s-a...](https://www.target.com/p/denizen-174-from-levi-s-174-men-s-athletic-
fit-jeans-231-153-black-36x30/-/A-17103165)

Dockers comfort cargo;
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002Q8HM96](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002Q8HM96)

------
42droids
I am only here to say: Put pockets on all women clothes!! Thank you.

~~~
amelius
And I'm here to say that phone companies should make smaller phones.

~~~
nordsieck
> And I'm here to say that phone companies should make smaller phones.

If people bought small phones, companies would make them.

~~~
amelius
No, because Apple wants to sell us something else than a phone. They want to
sell us a _vending machine for entertainment_. Probably it's the same for the
other phone companies.

~~~
marcosdumay
Actual phones are going out of fashion quite quickly. People want
communication devices with several usage options, that once in a full moon
work as phones too.

And yes, people want entertainment too. Apple is just submitting to their
customers desires.

~~~
42droids
It feels to me that customers submit to Apple's desires...

~~~
marcosdumay
Maybe so, but non-Apple phones are designed against those same goals, and
their market is pretty competitive.

If those came from Apple instead of consumers, they wouldn't be universal.

------
beezle
TFA notes that people take their phones out of pockets. I believe the real
reason for that is phones are now so large that they are uncomfortable to have
in any pocket while sitting.

Also, idk - if your pants are so tight that you can't make use of the pockets
you are definitely risking a Tom Brady moment
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAMUArVQtks](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAMUArVQtks)

------
throw7
Hiking pants have these. I have a couple and it's great. They are usually
zippered also. I think you don't see this on dress pants because "fashion".

~~~
Lol_80005
I have shorts with these pockets. Seeing this thread is lol max. I like em.

[https://imgur.com/gallery/01bhkbp](https://imgur.com/gallery/01bhkbp)

------
binaryorganic
I’ve got a pair of pants from REI that have a pocket down there, and I
instinctively put my phone there all the time, because of how accessible it is
when sitting. It’s great!

------
shaklee3
This pocket appears to be identical to the ones in my wife's yoga pants. I
thought it was a good idea when I saw it, but it's certainly not original.

------
ComplexSpidey
Agreed to lack of innovation and creativeness in this world of mass
production. Even women receive a great level of innovation with changes in
sizes and some fundamental changes but for men, it's the same 3 pieces of
clothes which are important (because that's what is available) - jeans,
shirts, tees. Pockets is a good way to start but this definitely needs to
expanded to the fundamental core.

------
gmays
My favorite pants have a similar feature:
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07ZHFNG5J/](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07ZHFNG5J/)

I got them for taking my son on hikes, but liked them so much I got more and
started wearing them to work too. I don’t even use the standard pockets
anymore, just the thigh pockets for the reasons described in the article.

------
Sirened
Lots of yoga pants actually have this pocket! It's good for not having a huge
lump on your hips but still being able to hold things like your phone

------
swayvil
Chest is a good place for pockets. Like the breast pocket on a tshirt. Or the
multipocket on overalls.

Back pocket is fantastic as long as you don't sit down. And to take that to
the next level, a finish carpenter's toolbelt. A back pocket big enough to fit
a cantaloupe. With partitions. And you can slide the whole thing around to
various places on your butt and hips as the situation requires.

------
crocodiletears
Propper's STL pant series take a similar tact for their cargo pockets. It's
definitely a massive improvement in terms of business-casual looking workwear
that doesn't sacrifice utility.

I hope pockets like these do take off. I know too many women who've lamented
the fact that they have few options for practical pants that don't also trade
out the style of tighter-fitting women's wear.

------
dirtyid
Alternatively, more pockets on tops. Fall/winter has much more carrying
flexibly: anorak with stomach pocket, winter jackets with chest pockets.

Also I find it ironic women's work out tights have phone side pockets already
figured out but men's are still limited to a key pouch on the back. Also very
functional mesh panels but I suppose that's to close to mesh shirts for most
dudes.

------
Pxtl
It's funny, I actually had a pair of something similar in the '90s.

I had a pair of charcoal grey men's pants of some unknown heavier fabric that
were cut slim instead of baggy like cargo pants or work pants, and had a pair
of discrete flap pockets instead of bulky cargo pockets on them. I adored
those pants.

I'd love a pair of slim-cut black jeans with that kind of pocket on them.

------
sumnole
Actually, cargo pants are quite trendy right now as techwear.

Whether or not they stay in style, at least they'll always be functional.

~~~
jackdawed
I'm pretty curious what portion of HN's audience is aware of techwear and the
work of Errolson Hugh at Acronym or Taka Kasuga at Arc'teryx Veilance. I've
noticed that SWE's make up a substantial portion of the techwear community, in
part due to the pricing and the overlap with sci-fi/utilitarian tastes.

------
lifeisstillgood
Me, Inwould avoid the whole problem and remove the pocket from the clothing -
I have a lycra-like arm and that holds a phone for jogging and it is useful
enough that if I could just slap it onto any piece of clothing and it would
stay then I have a pocket I can put onto any clothing i want at any location

------
antonyh
The only time I've ever lost my wallet was out of cargo pants because the
pockets were too big and loose.

I'd definitely try a pair of these trousers as I hate sitting on my phone, but
I'd still want regular front pockets too for keys.

------
legulere
Remind me a bit of those pants for cycling:
[https://www.rapha.cc/it/en/shop/mens-cargo-bib-
shorts/produc...](https://www.rapha.cc/it/en/shop/mens-cargo-bib-
shorts/product/BRC01XX)

------
Kluny
I'm not even going to read the comments. These pockets meet my needs. Where
can I buy the pants?

------
bazooka2th
My Dickies work jeans have a pocket like the one described in the article, but
at the back of the right leg, not the side. I'm pretty sure this is because if
you're wearing a tool belt or safety harness none of the traditional pockets
are accessible.

------
gshdg
This is not exactly revolutionary. I have multiple pairs of bike shorts with
slim elastic pockets in that spot. (Actually, a few inches higher, which is
easier to reach without bending, and doesn't get in the way any more than the
proposed location.)

------
pcl
I have a pair of shorts that are just about to wear out that have a pocket
like these, and I love them! Sadly, Patagonia stopped making them years back,
and I can’t find any back stock with them.

These trousers look great. I wonder if he’ll make me some...

------
miguelmota
These pants look awesome. If there was a Kickstarter for these I’d place an
order for a few. I like cargo pants because of the side pockets but dislike
the bagginess and the other useless little pocket, so these are near perfect.

------
Waterfall
There are exercise pants for women that have a transparent tight netting/mesh
on the legs that run the entire length, and are tight against the skin. I
think they are much better for objects that are not rigid.

------
simonebrunozzi
So funny that I thought precisely about this solution for a long time; but
never even considered trying to "build" it myself. Kudos to Sam for doing it.
Bravo.

------
svd4anything
[https://tripleaughtdesign.com/shop/agent-xc-
chino/](https://tripleaughtdesign.com/shop/agent-xc-chino/)

For office appropriate. I use the jeans.

------
BradyDale
I like these. They are cool. They are definitely not cargo pants. Neat
solution with the angled pocket.

Sadly tho the world has ended and no one will ever need office slacks again.

------
laurex
This was such a promising article until it became apparent that, despite the
intimation of early paragraphs, the author had no real answer for the
pocketlessness women are subjected to...

------
ilkan
I like them. So you've eliminated side and butt pockets? I can see keeping the
butt pockets as a display platform for design touches, branding etc but inseam
side pockets can be discarded.

------
andrewshadura
SkirtCraft make great skirts for men and women with four deep pockets.

------
dleslie
These are present on my carpenter pants; I find them invaluable for holding my
phone, some rags (I have kids) and similar need-to-have-near-always things.

------
nwah1
There's a subculture around Everyday Carry (EDC) which has a whole niche
market for products like this. This would be an excellent product for that
market.

------
fouc
I love this idea. I generally only carry a wallet and a phone, one in each
front pocket.

Love the idea of having side pockets for them with the slanted/deep pocket
approach.

------
ed312
Not everyone can wear jeans + tshirt to the office. Borrowing athletic- and
work-wear inspired designs for office/formal cloths has huge potential.

------
nordsieck
> Women used to have pockets. That “used to” has to count back 150 or even 200
> years, and those pockets were often a separate garment, either worn
> underneath and accessed through a slit in the dress, or worn around the hips
> overtop, rather than built into the dress directly — but regardless, “it has
> pockets!” as a joyous surprise is a modern invention.

This part seems particularly unconvincing - if you take this at face value,
all women's clothes "have pockets" because women typically carry a purse. I
don't know many people who would agree with that.

------
tomcam
I enjoyed his art greatly:

[https://sambleckley.com/art/](https://sambleckley.com/art/)

------
jangrahul
I once had a levi's that had a chained pocket in lower back thigh. Awesome
place to store phone. I miss the jeans though

------
peter303
Painter/workman jeans with a second set of pockets at the knees came into
fashion when cellphones shrunk to pocket size.

------
bobloblaw45
what I hate are those tiny change nooks sewn into the right trouser pocket so
it's like a pocket within a pocket.

In theory they're fine except I always put my keys into my right pocket
because I'm right handed. My keys will fall into these mini pockets and get
stuck.

These mini pockets should really be on the left side.

~~~
cbhl
The tiny pockets are fine for holding a single key. Where they fail is the
modern keychain, with a car key and a door key and a mailbox key and key to
enter the gated community and a key for the office and a security key for a
computer. Like, key chains the size of a tennis ball really could be anchored
off of one's belt or waist on a retracting clip.

------
floatingatoll
This approach is popular in women’s leggings; look for N-shaped bar/diagonal
patterns on the leg stitching.

------
asimjalis
Why not have the phone in a pocket higher on the torso? Like a gun holster.

------
0x138d5
Didn't 5.11 have something like this? Chinos that fit AR mags.

------
samstave
What sort of pattern did you start with?

Did you DL one, buy one or make your own?

~~~
diiq
I drafted from scratch; not shown here (for fear of distracting from the
pockets) are the high waist, button fly, and swallowtail back that make them
deeply unfashionable :)

But you could easily add this to almost any pants pattern, so long as the
inseam isn't flat-felled.

~~~
samstave
Can you please share pics / pattern?

~~~
diiq
It's a=just a standard welt pocket on an angle. Find a welt pocket tutorial
you like and follow it, but on the outseam :)

The only trick is that the inseam has to be open when you add the pocket to
the outseam.

I haven't made a paper pattern of it, yet, because I've cut it differently
each time. When I settle on a design I will make myself a pattern -- but it'll
be pretty specific to me.

------
thelightthat
These kind of pockets exist already particularly in workwear

------
renewiltord
Jacket pockets solve lots of these problems. Very nice imho.

------
yosito
When is the Kickstarter happening? I'd order a pair.

------
amelius
Cargo pants are even better if you complement them with a tool-belt.

/s

------
ddrt
There are several designers already doing exactly that.

------
notjustanymike
These look very much like a pair of hiking pants I have.

~~~
jimminy
Yeah it reminds me of the climbing pants I use for every day wear[0]. I buy
them specifically because they have pockets with zippered side access for when
sitting.

This looks clean but I'd worry about stuff sliding out of the pocket, as I've
had happen with medium-length waist pockets frequently over the years.

[0] [https://www.prana.com/p/stretch-zion-convertible-
pant/M4SC99...](https://www.prana.com/p/stretch-zion-convertible-
pant/M4SC99116.html)

~~~
nathancahill
I was just going to say, just the the pocket on my Prana's that I wear every
day. My other favorite pocket is my ski jacket breast pocket, just to the left
of the main zipper. So easy to access.

------
jonplackett
These are kinda just skinny cargo pants, no?

------
teekert
Damn it (wo)man, I so agree, when I was 12-15 we wore "workers", comfy, lots
of big pockets. Wish then would become cool again.

------
george_ciobanu
So where to order? Sign me up please.

------
kwhitefoot
Just take a handbag.

------
MrsPeaches
TL;DR:
[https://sambleckley.com/assets/images/pants1.jpg](https://sambleckley.com/assets/images/pants1.jpg)

~~~
fouc
Wrong. TL;DR:
[https://sambleckley.com/assets/images/pants2.jpg](https://sambleckley.com/assets/images/pants2.jpg)

------
milofeynman
With no pockets on the butt it makes the pants look weird. The plain area is
just too empty. Might I suggest adding the words "sexy" or "pink"

~~~
diiq
You're right, I think a yoke might work better than darts to break up that
space.

------
noman-land
Guys, I'm sorry to tell you this, but you look like a dork in cargo pants, and
everyone knows it but you.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
What utility does your attempt at shanking people for their manner of dress
serve? Aren't you showing that you're a less useful part of society by doing
that?

------
metaphor
The problem statement discusses the undesirable trade-offs of tight/skinny
jeans, yet the model solution isn't even remotely representative of the
framework that it suggestively seeks to improve.

I can't help but see this pocket as a liability; a cost-saving excuse to omit
a proper securing mechanism of sorts shrouded by a pitch of being innovative.
In a perfectly postured world with 2 operational modes--standing and sitting--
this _might_ be good enough, but I'd hardly be willing to risk yet another
$600+ cellphone to find out when I'm crouching, squatting, gargoyling, kicking
legs up, riding a bike, in a sports car bucket seat, etc.

Furthermore, if it's easy for you to slip your phone in and out of, then it'll
also be easy for thieves to do so as well.

